# Rambo wears a Panerai



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

I just watched Rambo 4 and saw that he was wearing a Panerai.

Must be fake since he was living in the jungle and didn't look too well-off, and there must not be any Panerai vendors in the jungle of Thailand - except for the knock-offs. :-d


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

Sly is a fan.

He wore one in "Daylight" as well. Not sure about any other movies though.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Sly is the one who made Panerai popular in Hollyweird. Yes, he saw them at a boutique in Rome when he was filming the movie "Daylight" and commissioned them to make a "Submersible" model for the movie. He then commissioned a white dial model named "Daylight" (PAM207/A) after the movie title. Since then there have been several "Slytech" models offered by Panerai bearing his signature engraved on the caseback. 

After the movie Daylight, Sylvester supposedly bought a bunch of Panerais and brought them back to the US with him and gave them as gifts. He gave Arnold one, in fact. Arnold wears a PAM009 PVD in the movie Eraser, there are several shots of it.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Last I heard he had around 500.


----------



## Efferalgan (Sep 4, 2007)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: Last I heard he had around 500.


!!!! Does Panerai have so many models :-s


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Efferalgan said:


> !!!! Does Panerai have so many models :-s


Probably that and more. Not all of them are still available, mind you, but with all the Special Editions and discontinued models, I'm sure it's well over that number.

Plus, I would bet that Sly has some of the "prototype" Slytech watches that never made it to production, like the Slytech Blackseal (PAM218/A). I believe there were only 5 actual pieces made and then Panerai decided not to offer the model for sale.


----------



## WX1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Non-Panerai fan (at least not yet) alert; I saw "Rambo," over the weekend, too!*

Yep, I saw _Rambo_, too. Was luminated, too, if I'm not mistaken. And, even though he was wearing it in the dark, the Panerai looked like an all-black or mostly black number. Cool. He must REALLY like those watches if he keeps "placing" them in his films.

At least one of the other soldier of fortune types helping Rambo in this film is wearing a nice silvertone (probably stainless steel) diver's watch-looking numbers . . . and was a quartz, I'm sure. Guess adventure-types do use those, too!

Don't write-off this Rambo installment; this movie is ACTION-PACKED, and the bad guys get what they deserve. FINALLY Hollywood's waking up. I agree with _Ain't-it-Cool_'s Harry Knowles - there should be a _Rambo_ film every year! If all that's going on in Burma, then, the world needs to know, and having a big-hit film helps spread the word!


----------



## Efferalgan (Sep 4, 2007)

Rambo 4 is awesome!!! But not for kids for sure! A real action! :-!

http://watch.ru/forum/showpost.php?p=56306&postcount=44

Translation:
"It's what happens with those who doesn't wear Panerai!"


----------



## Douglas R. Dechow (Feb 13, 2006)

Efferalgan said:


> !!!! Does Panerai have so many models :-s


Take a look at http://www.paneristi.com/reference/vendome/vendomeframeset.html for a comprehensive history of Panerai's model offerings. Not quite 500, but certainly quite a few. Some of the little historical blurbs on the website also discuss Sly's involvement.

--doug


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

I was comparing the picture of stalone wearing his 55mm uboat vs the pam in rambo.. that watch seems a tad bigger then 47mm.. so im assuming thats some mega huge slytech pam that he had commisioned? or does anybody think its really just a 47mm. If seen the man up close in person a few times at the arnold classic and he has some rather massive wrists :-!


----------



## rahbii (Oct 31, 2007)

He was on the "late late show with craig ferguson" plugging Rambo last week. He had one on then.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah the u-boat correct.. thats another very rambo like watch.


----------



## veilsidegs3 (Feb 4, 2008)

nice read up. I hear the new Rambo is intense!!! |>


----------



## Bongos (Jan 10, 2008)

veilsidegs3 said:


> nice read up. I hear the new Rambo is intense!!! |>


Yep, a body every 6 minutes!!!


----------



## Hector325 (Oct 24, 2007)

They had stats in the paper and it was 2.6 bodies every minute. Intense is definitly the word.


----------



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)

I was really hoping there would be at least 3 bodies every min? Oh well, mabye in the next movie.


----------



## Big Sal (May 6, 2006)

Which model U-Boat does Sly wear?

Thanks, Sal


----------



## slymsh (Jul 2, 2007)

Flydeck CAB I think, orange numbers; but his look way orange, more than usual. I torrented Rambo (and paid my ticket later), and he was wearing a PVD(?) Panerai. One of the mercs was wearing a Luminox Navy seal EVO II on wide strap I think, the sniper a 5.11 titanium, I don't know the rest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

This phototo the original film. Clarifies the doubt. Is a Panerai Luminor Marina:-!, but it pvd, or in the New Ceramic:-s


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I guess Sly owns some Panerai stock..... He must have huge wrists being such a short guy!


----------



## Locomoco (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry if this is off-topic but did anybody else notice what the other mercenaries were wearing? Seemed to be a nice selection all-around. Does anybody know what the japanese mercenary was wearing? It looked like a Traser but I never saw a strap like that one one.


----------



## Hctr154 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the sniper had a Breitling Emergency....


After watching the movie again, I think the sniper is wearing one of those sniper models from 5.11.


----------



## str8flexed (Mar 25, 2008)

peepshow said:


> After the movie Daylight, Sylvester supposedly bought a bunch of Panerais and brought them back to the US with him and gave them as gifts. He gave Arnold one, in fact. Arnold wears a PAM009 PVD in the movie Eraser, there are several shots of it.


Looks like making good friends back in the day paid off


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Patro, so does my man, the "Rock" .. in a couple of his films. And I like him more than Sly or my Governator... at least his diction is better and IMHO his acting too!!!
regards, Dr. Robert
2004 Panerai Luminor Marina auto, 40mm,SS,white dial, blk. croc strap
(also 3 Rolexes, 1 Omega, 2 Seikos, & 1 Casio)


----------

